# The Adventures of The Temporary Cat!



## Desslok (Sep 11, 2009)

Since I'm into photography as a hobby, and I'm in the middle of my 365 project (a photo a day for a whole year), I've been taking lots of photos of The Temporary Cat, and I thought I'd share with you guys. I'll straggle them out over the next couple of days until I catch up, so as not to overwhelm you.

Here's one before I knew I was going to be taking care of him (just until I find his people, mind you. Of course!). He just wandered up to the house and adopted my mom (and is causing all kinds of disorder for the Old Guard felines of the house, who seem to have put aside their differences to repel this new intruder). And of course No amount of "Shoo! Shoo!"ing will make him go away. She suspects that someone just up and abandoned him. He may be homeless, but he's no stranger to getting luvin' and pets! He's quite the little Love Sponge, in fact.










Here he is, after The Great Escape. He comes over from my moms yesterday to live with me, so that her previous cats stop cowering/scrapping/pissing all over the place. Of course not 12 hours later, he slips through the door and causes me and my roommates no end of panic as we frantically comb the neighborhood for him for two hours.

Eventually catching him in a dead-end passageway, he's all angry and growling and hissing at us - treating us like total strangers and threats, forcing us to pretty much tackle him. Back home safe and sound, not five minuets later he's all friendly and content with us going "What? What's got you guys all worked up?" and demanding love and pets.










Anyway, more later. . . .


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

What a cutie


----------



## Leazie (Apr 14, 2007)

He's a very handsome man! Is he neutered?


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

The Love Sponge has beautiful eyes!


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

Ooooh I love this one. Wonderful shot. What a sweet face! Have you ever seen the book Cats 24/7 ? When they announced they were making the coffee table book I entered photos. They picked one of mine. Its a small one but it made it into the book and I got a free Cats 24/7 and free cover with my choice of my photos on the slip cover jacket! Mittens and my first foster Max (now aka Bubba) are on pg 170.

I cant wait for more of your photo installments!


----------



## Desslok (Sep 11, 2009)

Leazie said:


> He's a very handsome man! Is he neutered?


Oh yeah, Temp has been snipped. In fact, here he is just back from the doctor's and stoned out of his mind:










He spent the whole day sleeping it off. . .


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

That is one relaxed cat! He's so handsome!


----------



## Desslok (Sep 11, 2009)

Relaxed at the moment, yeah - but you didnt see him a couple of nights before, when he had the Midnight Wanderlust in the worst possible way: 










Un-neutered, raging hormones, and at the height of mating season (this was a couple months back) - he was doing laps around the house like nobody's business!


----------



## katlover13 (Apr 15, 2008)

He is certainly a handsome boy! You have a talent for catching kitty personality in your pictures.


----------



## ogdred (Apr 7, 2009)

katlover13 said:


> You have a talent for catching kitty personality in your pictures.


I second that. You've got some great shots of him, and he's handsome as can be.


----------



## Fran (Jan 9, 2008)

Wonderful pictures, you and Temp make a great team - skilled photographer and great model...! Please post more! 8) 

Fran


----------



## Desslok (Sep 11, 2009)

Awww, thanks guys - you flatter me! Okay, I guess I could be persuaded to put up a couple more. This one was just me playing around after coming home from the store, entitled "Indifferent Cat is indifferent"


----------



## Desslok (Sep 11, 2009)

So here I am, experimenting around with shooting black and white film - you know, actual 35mm film that you have to send to a lab - and who insisted on being part of the proceedings?


----------



## Gizmokitty (Nov 10, 2009)

Beautiful pictures!! Handsome guy in each and every one of them.


----------



## jusjim (Jun 30, 2009)

That last shot is just great. Just about perfect for exposure, and the lighting -- mid day is it, or is it inside? -- couldn't be better.


----------



## Desslok (Sep 11, 2009)

Actually I was shocked on how well the B&W photo came out - it was just the natural lighting in the kitchen. I guess it really helped that I had a low film speed in the camera at the time.


----------



## Moggy (Oct 27, 2009)

Great pictures and a beautiful subject. What a handsome fella. I really like the B&W photo.


----------



## P&R (Sep 10, 2009)

Those are great pics!


----------



## Desslok (Sep 11, 2009)

Speaking of Helpful Cat being helpful, here's one that I was setting up for a shot on Board Game Geek dot com with my copy of Ticket to Ride. And so guess who decides to stick his nose into it?


----------



## Fran (Jan 9, 2008)

:lol: Cute!

Fran


----------



## Desslok (Sep 11, 2009)

*WARNING - BAD PUN IN 3. . . 2. . . .1. . . .*

It could be worse - I could have been playing Settlers of Catan.

Thanks, I'll be here all week. Try the veal.


----------



## Desslok (Sep 11, 2009)

I almost wound up with a dead cat (mostly because I was about to murder him). It was totally my fault, so I cant be TOO angry at Temp - I've lost the skill at living with animals that love to eat since my mooch of a dog passed away years ago. I was prepping some chicken stir fry a couple of nights ago when I was called away for one reason or another. I come back a few moments later - and who should I find on the kitchen table just Nom-nom-noming away on my uncooked chicken breast? Yup, you guess it - That **** Cat.

If my dog Misty was still around, I would have never made such a novice mistake - leaving food unattended like that. But a decade of not having pets has dulled that edge of mine. Ah well. . . .

Anyway, a picture for today. It's not very artistic, but it's extremely typical cat:


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

Didnt you know he thought you were making it for him! 

I never leave anything on counters anymore. Cats are opertunistic eaters!

I rarely cook for myself so my cats think any time Im 
in the kitchen doing something it is for them!

Very cute picture by the way. He found the perfect spot.


----------



## Desslok (Sep 11, 2009)

Excuse me while I shift gears just a bit here. I was going through my old photos, picking out the best of 2009, when I found some that I'd totally forgotten about. They look pretty keen, so I thought I'd share.

First up is Indy - not named after the archeologist, but after the country India. She's my mom's cat, and she wanted a country of her own, to match my uncles cat China









(forgive the quality - it's an ancient camera back when I had no technique) 

Next up is Shadow, my Mother's other cat (although really, he was mine when I lived there). He's named Shadow not because he's black (although that's a lucky turn of events), but because when we first got him, he followed you EVERYWHERE!


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

Very beautiful cats!


----------



## Desslok (Sep 11, 2009)

So for christmas I got a Diana F+ camera - a clone of a totally manual film camera that was original made in Hong Kong back in the sixties. While I was expermenting with the new rig, I took a whole bunch of shots - you know, this and that, the playground across from the house, that sort of thing. Well, on one of the shots, I forgot to wind the film and did a double exposure. It was accidental, but worked out well:










I've got a couple of fish-eye lens shots on this current roll that I'll post for you guys if they turn out.


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

Desslok said:


> He's named Shadow not because he's black (although that's a lucky turn of events), but because when we first got him, he followed you EVERYWHERE!


Ha! That is the same reason our black long-hair was named Shadow, too! _I speak Spanish to her and call her mi gata negra del sombra. (my black cat of the shadows)_


----------

